# Is HBO off air?



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I admit that Im in a dorm room setting right now and only get cable, but both Showtime and HBO are just black screens.

Are these two channels out on DBS as well?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd say that there are problems with the head-end in your dorm. I'd find out who maintains the system and let them know.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since neither service is "free to air" the discussion really doesn't belong here.

Checking with those responsible for delivering these subscription channels to you is an excellent idea.


----------

